# kudos to JKI!



## markenki (Jul 8, 2012)

Holy cow!

Received my first package from Jon and Sara. It was well packed, and wrapped in black Japanese (I assume) paper, wrapped "Japanese" style, where only one piece of tape is used (wrapped diagonally, not sure how else to describe it). And---get this---it included a hand-written "thank you" note from Sara. The note wasn't a simple "thank you" scribbled quickly, it was a whole-page hand-written letter! First-class service!

Thank you, Jon and Sara, you guys rock! (Actually, more Sara than Jon, I believe. ) Wanted to let you know that these little touches do not go unnoticed!!

Regards,

Mark

P.S. Yeah, yeah, I know, photos or it didn't happen. Photos (and a mini review) will follow after I've had a chance to use it.

P.P.S. The wrapping reminds me of stories my wife would tell me of her days as a schoolgirl in Tokyo. Whenever she would buy a small toy or whatnot from a store, she would respond "hai" when asked whether the purchase was a "presento" (gift, or present). In addition to the wonderful wrapping, the saleslady would tape on a small toy (Hello Kitty or something similar) to the box, which was the main reason my wife would reply "hai, presento".


----------



## JBroida (Jul 8, 2012)

cool... glad you like it and glad it made it there safely... i'll let sara know (she's awesome at the wrapping... i'm horrible at it)


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 8, 2012)

Getting packages from JKI will spoil you big time. No only because of what's inside the box, they make it seem like you're giving yourself a present by the way Sara wraps everything.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 8, 2012)

99Limited said:


> they make it seem like you're giving yourself a present



Yes, JKI is year-round Christmas.

No pics necessary, if peeps wanna see they can place an order


----------



## Mike Davis (Jul 8, 2012)

I have to agree with the awesome service from JKI. I also got a hand written letter and a very nicely wrapped present from them  Many kudo's!!!


----------



## markenki (Jul 9, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> No pics necessary, if peeps wanna see they can place an order


Good idea.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 9, 2012)

The letters are a big plus for me. That level of customer service and care are hard to come by nowadays. Thanks again Sara and Jon. I always reccomend you folks to all my fellow cooks/friends.


----------



## Chifunda (Jul 9, 2012)

Dealing with Jon and Sara will spoil you big time. Now, when I open a package from Amazon, I find myself thinking, "what the %$#&, no letter?" :mad3:


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 9, 2012)

When I opened my first package from JKI, I immediately said, "Wow, they will be getting a lot more business from me".


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, I'm looking forward even more to receiving my first knife from Venice



JBroida said:


> cool... glad you like it and glad it made it there safely... i'll let sara know (she's awesome at the wrapping... i'm horrible at it)



Funny, 'cause I've seen the pictures of you both on your site and to me it looked like Jon would make the better rapper!

:spiteful:


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 9, 2012)

Jon and Sara do an outstanding job. The knife advice, the sharpening ( I urge everyone to take advantage of this), the wrapping, the note.....all first class. Having said that...the other point I would stress is to have a 'live' conversation with Jon. Even if you're sure you know what you want....go ahead and chat with him about it.


----------



## markenki (Jul 10, 2012)

I was tempted to do so, but restrained myself as I didn't want to use up too much of his time. Instead, I sent a PM to which he replied. I try to be mindful of others' time as that has a cost to them. But, yeah, I would like to chat with Jon about my next purchase, which is still many moons away.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## JBroida (Jul 10, 2012)

for what its worth, giving me a call is the best way to get ahold of me... better than e-mail or PM and to be honest, i prefer to just talk to people over the phone. Dont feel bad about it at all.


----------



## markenki (Jul 10, 2012)

Noted! Thanks, Jon.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 11, 2012)

Jon and Sara's level of customer service is quite extraordinary. They have a customer for life through me and I hope one day to make it out to their shop.


----------

